# Advise for planting a 30 gal freshwater aqurium.



## ealerp (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi I have an established 30 gallon with 2 sailfin dalmation mollies, 4 platys, 2 small balas a paradise gourami and 25 lbs of gravel and i would like to remove my fake plants and add real ones. Im fairly experienced with keeping aquariums but i never used real plants before so Id like some advice on planting it. What kind of plants, how many, pros and cons etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

hey these are 2 links i found helpful when looking up info on freshwater plants 

Five Easy-to-Keep Freshwater Aquarium Plants - Captive Aquatics: An Aquarium and Ecology Blog

and

The Best Plants for Your Freshwater Aquarium

hope they help!


----------



## ealerp (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks alot. im gonna probly start with the java fern and go from there.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you wanted to get plants without changing out your gravel, there are a number of plants that don't require much. Wisteria, anubias, anacharis, vals, crypts,...you can usually find a few of these at your lfs.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

marimo balls, java fern, anubias and java moss (as well as some of the other mosses) have very low requirements and could be kept in almost any tank. Wisteria, anacharis, and vals are also very easy but require slightly more in terms of light and substrate. 

Do you want a fully planted tank with a large variety of plants or just to start with a few plants to add to your decor?

There are also many medium and high light requirement plants that require Co2 injection and fertilizer dosing but you don't have to go there yet if you prefer to keep it simple.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I've always had great luck with Watersprite, both the planted and floating versions.


----------

